# Any1 else not making any effort 2 socialize w/people on this forum who live near u?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Been here for years and it never occurred to me that this was an option.










But I can also see how this could be a bad idea _(stalkers, homicidal folks etc)_... we're all technically weirdos so no point in even listing that.

I'm open to texting those in the tri state area _(United States)_ , with the understanding and agreement that I'm not interested in hanging out in person or actually talking on the phone.

Also hoping this would be sort of a launching pad for others who are open to doing the same.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

None of you are lucky enough to live near me.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

There are ways to meet up and not worry about them. First thing is to have a planned meetup, then do something in a public setting, then go have things planned for the day. watch your six to make sure no one is following you, go to the next state over walk around a building cut back onto the train and go back home. hasta la vista stalker! The funniest thing about a stalker is when you catch them they act just like Snake does in the Metal Gear Solid games when getting away from a guard that spotted him.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

birddookie said:


> There are ways to meet up and not worry about them. First thing is to have a planned meetup, then do something in a public setting, then go have things planned for the day. watch your six to make sure no one is following you, go to the next state over walk around a building cut back onto the train and go back home. hasta la vista stalker! The funniest thing about a stalker is when you catch them they act just like Snake does in the Metal Gear Solid games when getting away from a guard that spotted him.


No desire to meet up

just text


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

met some a long time ago.

no one wanted to meet since then. anyway, we have meetup for that...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Richard Pawgins said:


> No desire to meet up
> 
> just text


Then why does it matter where they live?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nobody lives anywhere near me. I did meet somebody once a long, long time ago who lived within an hour of where I live. It was actually a blast...went to the zoo and a movie.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Richard Pawgins said:


> No desire to meet up
> 
> just text


I was joking Richard Pawgins :wink2:A good stalker is a great thing to have, she/he will always have your back if you get in a bind. The ones to watch out for are the ones that smile with some rope and duct tape in hand.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Then why does it matter where they live?


You do ask a great question samanthastrange.

Richard do what you want though man, maybe it's the first step, if you get comfortable around the people you text you might open up more. Hope for the best!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nobody here within 100 miles of me that I know of.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Then why does it matter where they live?


so my funeral won't be completely empty when I die


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nah, nobody lives in the South East UK.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No one lives near me. Anyone in Toronto was too young and I felt out of place.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No one lives in the swamp near me so. But I've met a person or two here .


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Did briefly discuss the idea with one poster once a couple of years back, but aside from that never got close (also they lived in the same country but distance would still have been a bit awkward I guess on public transport,) but too avoidant anyway really. There are a bunch that don't live that far off though.

Someone did pm me once though because they realised we lived in the same place. I didn't know them well enough though and they had a low post count from what I remember. Then later I think someone else pm'd me 'on behalf of a friend' think it was in relation to the other poster but maybe not that was definitely no though.

*Edit:* for some reason I read this as meeting up irl so just ignore this post.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd love to meet people from here in my city, but so far no one contacted me on that thread I've made. Maybe I wouldn't even be able to meet them anyway, and there's also my age. but I would like to have the chance to meet someone.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

skype me or pm me and i'll give you my numbers


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

I'd meet someone but I've never seen anyone from near me. If anyone reading this is from nearby, then PM me. I'm not saying meet right away lol, but we could talk.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm going to meet someone I met on here soon. About 200 miles away, but it is worth the trip. 

And no, we aren't all weirdos. A few bad apples on here spoil the bunch.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

There is a support group in my area that I went to somewhat regularly. It is listed on this site, 
but the location of meetings for that group changed, and when I got a job, I just did not feel like I had the energy too go...

Reading posts about the group on this site, I did briefly talk to someone there that is or was a member of this site... so there is that...

That being said, I am open to meeting someone on this site as well...


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Nobody on this forum lives near me...so no!


----------



## Sentine1 (May 21, 2016)

Some time ago I met someone on SAS I could get along with very well. We pm'd each other for quite some time (for >2 weeks if I remember correctly). She was living -let's say- 50 miles from me. I was more than eager to meet her, but she wasn't interested in meeting up; too afraid I guess.. 
I actually felt really let down after that and we never talked again since then.
I was thinking like "yes, finally I found someone like me who lives near me!".. but nope, it was too good to be true.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Then why does it matter where they live?


I was wondering the same but... you see, it's all about the funeral, oh! that special moment.

I could be open to meet someone after maybe 1 or 2 years of talking if within some conditions I feel secure enough that they aren't going to hurt me. No, I'm not paranoid or whatever, lots of things happened to me when I was a kid, someone even tried to kidnap me and nope, that's not such an uncommon thing in some countries. I also like to chat/skype every now and then, but I neither agree to do webcam or send pictures, maybe equally, after a year or so that I have talked to someone and I feel ok with the idea.

As for your question, there is also the distance factor so... I'm not making much effort if any.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been to meetups with sas members. It's not really a different experience for me than being around anyone else. It's awkward, I don't fit in, and I'm not really liked. 

I have almost no desire to socialize anymore, so making the effort is pointless to me. I have more fun doing things that I like doing by myself.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't even display where I'm from, though I do mention it sometimes if it is relevant to a thread topic or post I'm making. I'm not close to the rare people I've seen that live near me(or almost anyone at all from the forums), nor do I reach out much.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've met a few people on here (even drove a few hours to meet some folks), but its rare to happen unless you live in a really big city. It's worth doing if you haven't before, but at this point I'd probably only be up for meeting those nearby.


----------



## greeno96 (Feb 21, 2018)

lol I didnt know that was a thing . I dont know anyone here yet


----------



## TheOriginalBlah (Mar 17, 2018)

Me.

Well people in my parts socially intimidate me, cause they all on IG with minimum 637 friends, and all have the pics with 8 friends at the restaurant table, the GF shot, the baby shot, and the trip to NY shot.

I still got the grasshopper in the backyard. The "photoshopped art". The receipt of my lunch. And the intentionally blurry photo shot in dim lighting with no flash.

I'm basically Jealous, like crippling jealous.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

A few years ago, there was a meetup in my metro area. I thought about going but decided not to since I didn't know any of those members.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

Anybody here from Germany....?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Southern California message me

EDIT: I´m nicer than i look in my avatar, it´s not some satanic **** it was for day of the dead!


----------

